# Suche free webspace



## ciberjoerg (13. März 2007)

Suche free Webspace,

mit PhP 5.1, MySql, Traffic und Speicher Flat, ähnlich wie Pytal.de
Leider hat Pytal bereits schon Php 5.2 welches Leider für Fapass nicht Nutzbar ist.
Daher suche ich Einen Vergleichbaren Anbieter. Funpic.de kenn ich auch schon aber dort Gibts diese Spammende Werbung.


----------



## Flex (13. März 2007)

http://www.uttx.net/

Hier z. B.

Aber du könntest ja auch für die Übergangszeit (Bis FA-Pass PHP 5.2.1 unterstützt) auf PHP4 umsteigen.


----------



## ciberjoerg (13. März 2007)

jo stimmt nur geht da die anmeldung derzeit nicht

problem ich möchte diesen vorerst als ausweichserver für eine chat party community nutzen


----------



## tobee (14. März 2007)

ciberjoerg hat gesagt.:


> Suche free Webspace,
> 
> mit PhP 5.1, MySql, Traffic und Speicher Flat, ähnlich wie Pytal.de
> Leider hat Pytal bereits schon Php 5.2 welches Leider für Fapass nicht Nutzbar ist.
> Daher suche ich Einen Vergleichbaren Anbieter. Funpic.de kenn ich auch schon aber dort Gibts diese Spammende Werbung.





> *Systemanforderungen:*
> - PHP4, PHP5 (Achtung: PHP 5.2 oder höher werden noch nicht unterstützt!)
> - MySQL-Datenbank (4er-Version empfohlen!)
> - Benutzt PHP-Sessions (Session-Name änderbar)



Wird PHP 5.2 nicht unterstützt oder funktioniert es wirklich nicht.


----------



## ciberjoerg (21. März 2007)

Fa pass funktioniert leider mit php 5.2 immernoch nicht.


----------



## Flex (21. März 2007)

Warum nimmst du dann nicht erstmal die PHP4 Version?


----------



## ciberjoerg (22. März 2007)

daran liegt ja nicht das problem ich benötige nur einen webspace der noch php 5.1 oder niedriger hat. natürlich sollte sql datenbank auch nicht fehlen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. März 2007)

Hallo,

Webspace, passende PHP-Version 4.X, MySQL-Datenbanken kann ich anbieten - günstig, ja, aber nicht kostenlos. Der Bäcker um die Ecke will auch bezahlt werden  Wenn Interesse besteht, bitte einfach mal eine PN / Email schicken.

Grüße,
Arne


----------



## ciberjoerg (23. März 2007)

ich hab selbst einen webserver auf meinen rechner nur möchte ich ihn nicht 24 stunden am tag an haben, daher suche ich momentan eher nen free webspace anbieter.


----------



## Flex (23. März 2007)

Warum dann nicht uttx.net?
Die bieten doch aktuelle PHP4 Versionen an.


----------



## ciberjoerg (26. März 2007)

Da bei dene im Moment die anmeldung deaktiviert ist


----------



## mein_name (26. März 2007)

http://www.funpic.de

2500 MB frei (auf Wunsch mehr)!


----------



## ciberjoerg (26. März 2007)

Funpic.de hab ich auch schon ausprobiert danach bin ich zu pytal.de gegangen.


----------

